# Installed and Custom Enclosure in NJ?



## jbrady3324 (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking for an installer and someone who can do a custom enclosure


----------



## NeverEnuffBass (Oct 25, 2007)

We are in southern CT if thats not too far for you


----------



## jbrady3324 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you send me a PM with an estimate for a <1.0cu 10 inch enclosure custom fit for g37 sedan else well as installing the sub+amp? That will help if determine if you are too far 

Do you sell audio components as well?

Thanks
John


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

i'd suggest trying to hit up 6spdcoupe. he's one of the best guys here.


----------

